# JTextfield + getText



## swerflash (24. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe 2x JTextField und 1xJButton

Ich will jetzt folgendes machen:

wenn ich was in mein JTextField Nr1 was eingebe und dann auf meine JButton klicke, dass er mir dann den Inhalt des JTextField Nr1 in JTextField Nr2 reinschreibt.

Das wollte ich mit get und setText machen, mit getText Inhalt aus JTextField Nr1 hollen und mit setText dann in JTextField Nr2 reinschreiben, nur geht das nicht und ich weiss nicht warum:



```
private void jSchaltflächeMouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
               
               String str = "";
               
               jEingabefeld.getText(str);
               jEingabefeld2.setText(str);
    }
```

er unterschreicht mir mit rot jEingabefeld.getText(str); und sagt cannot find symbol, was mir leider nichts sagt.

Weiss jemand zufällig wo der Fehler liegt bzw wie ich es richtig machen muss, damit das geht?

Danke im Voraus

PS: Mein Programm mit dem ich das mache ist NetBeans5 Matisse Gui Builder


----------



## RawBit (24. Mrz 2006)

probiers mal so:


```
btn.addActionListener( new ActionListener() {
    public void actionPerformed( ActionEvent evt ) {
        textfeld2.setText(textfeld1.getText());
    }
}
```


----------



## swerflash (24. Mrz 2006)

Hehe das geht, danke dir, nur verstehe ich nicht warum. Habe ich nicht das gleiche geschrieben nur ein bisschen länger?


----------



## RawBit (24. Mrz 2006)

getText hat für gewöhnlich keine parameter: erklärung zu getText():

du hast ein Jtextfield und mit getText() ird enfach de gesamte inhalt rausgeholt. diesen inhalt kannst du einer string variable dann zuweisen in dem du davor String s = textfield.getText() schreibst. die zeile jEingabefeld.getText(str); stimt somit wohl nicht

und jEingabefeld2.setText(str); auch nicht da str immer noch leer ist...


----------



## RawBit (24. Mrz 2006)

wäre nett wenn du da problem in diesem thema also erledigst markierst


----------



## swerflash (24. Mrz 2006)

Ah, verstehe, danke dir  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## swerflash (24. Mrz 2006)

maetty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wäre nett wenn du da problem in diesem thema also erledigst markierst



hrhr hätte ich sowieso gemacht ;-) hab nur bisschen getestet


----------

